

Show HN: FireLite – A Lightweight C# TCP Socket Server/Client - tomeglenn
https://github.com/tomeglenn/FireLite/

======
tomeglenn
Today I'm announcing the release of FireLite, a very simple C# TCP socket
server/client library.

The purpose behind this project is to power an online game I am developing, so
I will be continuing to work on and improve FireLite alongside developing a
custom server/client based on the FireLite.Core library.

I built this because I couldn't find a simple implementation of TCP sockets
that included a client library too, most of the projects out there are just
servers or just clients. Either that or they were overly complicated and
opinionated.

FireLite makes no assumptions about what you want to transfer over the
network. It simply writes and reads bytes. It is up to you to decide what you
want to send. For a starting guide there are two sample apps. One
"SimpleServer" that sends strings over the network, the other
"JsonPacketServer" which sends JSON objects over the network.

Hopefully this will be useful to some people out there!

~~~
TheWiseOne
You should update the Read Me file with this info and maybe add some
examples/usage info, etc.

~~~
tomeglenn
Hey, thanks for the comment. I'll be updating the readme this weekend, i just
haven't got round to it yet :)

